# Old Soul



## Ree (Sep 28, 2004)

I Have been here before and I just came by because I finished Dr. Daphne Simeon's book on Depersonalization. Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of the Self.

I think if you or a loved one suffers from DP getting a library going and all the information on the net you can find about DP is key and this web site is a great place to start. These things, although I may not have known it at the time, helped me through the darkest, deepest DP hole I have been in so far. I hope to never go back there. By no means am I cured. I suffer every day. But for some strange reason knowing that there are others out there helps a little. If you just got here I am glad you found the website. I myself do not remember how I was so lucky to stumbled across it.

It has been at least 10 years since I have seen the light of reality. Every day I shrug from the pain of fluorescent hell. I am not sure how I got this deep but I am still on my journey. There have been times were I though I'd die of fear, but somehow I am still here! Happy New year. I hope this is the year for you and I.

Love, 
Ree


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello Ree and welcome back (sorry you needed to come back thought)

Happy new year to you as well, take care and i hope to chat with you soon.

Darren.


----------

